# Black rock - Saturday 24th



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Leigh, I'm enormously keen to hit Black Rock with ya, but don't like the look of my work schedule....... :? Found out this morning that 
i can pick up a batch of cells from the hospital tomorrow morning - which means a lot of experiments, and which likely means I'll have to work Saturday :x Will keep you posted :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm afraid saturday morning sparrows fart is out for me, I wouldnt be able to leave ACT till satdy morning.

I am keen for this tho so perhaps Sunday am might be better for Jason too???

Will watch this thread and let you know by thursday if I'm a definate.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dang, not for me............would love to though! need to head offshore!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> Dang, not for me............would love to though! need to head offshore!


Yeah well if for some reason I cant get to Blackrock on the w'end will be pretty keen to hit the locals as per usuall, can you get out for a few hours closer to home.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> aleg75 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, not for me............would love to though! need to head offshore!
> ...


I think I have been good enough this week to warrant a yak trip, been a couple of weeks, name the spot and time, early either Sat or Sun would suit Allan! set up a post in the trips......


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Ash I will post something on thursday if I cant get to the bay on the w'end, I just grovelled to Suzi and she said I should be able to go away for the w'end.

YIPPEEE


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

No worries Allan, I will hit a local some time over the weekend!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWerDZrQAACHfgAASQKUAEAwgGIA/7/7gMAC6qGmqPKeqZ6jUyHqekGjagMMjAmmBMhiaMBqp+BTTECMmmj0mmj1CAdkB15oh25lz+14t4QQiFZRr9WgMQFJfHeIPnAQnYUq7BjSZmbCndum6nr60TANUp51kYC2nWN7MNlFyXtwsVUgQa6UgZ9NkcEdTkQ0VkrQ4zyNB5s5OvN3ztCi87JoGfFVAMTdK/cqRLhC43jOWRC3SucG83vcZNolsMEdoBAVxh5hBWrQzmEFmMIgsf4u5IpwoSHVhs1oA


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf6E+6AAABTfgAASQKETEAAUGAA/797AIAB0GpkJkaDRoGgaeoIp7SI0DQyGgPSAyJrULhCOKyAEJjphJIwFc6CsqpwyeHmDojPTG1u9DiUVUcJU5OTnl3mAZQw8YkIrE6mGjQRYoi39Xo/L6qy0JtI8FBnzlaTasV/i7kinChIf0J90AA==


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry I cant get to this one, gotta get a heap of bills and rego out of the way before easter, I will just have to wait till easter to get some salt on the adventure


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVxH3JAAAB9fgAASQA8AALSREAA/79+gIACUhpNCT0zU1NoNTaA0QGmqe1TCI2pkMhppiGIaMS7a9jqJQ9Y77yWfxKEHspaoe60DtgDOiwG063I0h6vUYsqRupKEmjco81g+B2veqPTenS757O7yluJMGJ4RKgT3FjGir8krNBdNRhfmWaYWDMvs/xGxd6LRyAVi/dX9Kucpl4uPBTWJv5ehYcC7kinChILiPuSA


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeNDCfAAAA/fgAASQKcAEAAIEAAv99+gIABkRU/yiZTNDykxqeptNNQxgAJgACYEeZ+19EaY81z8g4REd7N+a0yrFFEycxbEJ40qXrt3kBGJwqZdnW5XIpQ/Rrzg+Flc+hZC7a966SfBOi7kinChIcaGE+A=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Leigh,
At this stage it looks like I'll be doing the early morning drive on Sunday morning - I likely won't finish at work until 8-9pm, then need to pack the car etc, and don't fancy driving arriving at 1am or so. So a 6am launch is looking unlikely for me - but don't let me hold you back. I'll get away as early as I can, and give you a buzz when I'm getting close - should hopefully be in the water by 7 :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWhSNLMAABvfgAASUIWgAgAgGIo///+gMACGDVP1T00mppp6mQNqbUHqfqaQMMjTTTIwmRgmgMCVMk1P0p6Go9T1DQNANPUNgfxKDWE7ZD9Wm03z3bOYuZ5VKuUZrKK3Urb6zv6CR7BEoL/FzHQsUyiljEHvgQdclhKM+uIT46GmAGLHb4uOH4alSBrkbvdaRVhFmoLYpf4Zj1cjyuSu076RhtlITF03rhfErdMeqLIg5LIglhCQy79Rl/F3JFOFCQaFI0sw


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for that mate, I'll see how I go :wink:


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 26, 2007)

Red,
That looks like an exciting trip and makes me feel quite jealous sitting back here in Canberra knowing that the best I'll do is get a couple of hours on Lake Burley Griffin this w'end between domestics and some overdue work commitments (don't get me wrong, LBG is nice, but just not in the same league as the Pacific). So I hope the weather is kind to you and I'm sure I'm not the only one that awaits a nice story and some speccie pics.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

